# Some New Additions



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

I recently got a chance to travel interstate where I met lots of other rodent fanciers, put names to faces and have a blast! 

During my visit I got to visit another mousery where I ended up succumbing and bringing a few mice home with me.

Here are some piccies 

JAS Atomic Cocktail, a very sweet argente self standard doe



JAS Powder Point, my very first reverse Siamese and lovely pet doe



JAS Neutrality, colour point beige standard missy



JAS Finesse, dove self standard doe. I am in love with her aeroplane ears <3



JAS Diamond Doll, PEW long haired beauty who took Reserve Champion at her last show 



JAS Moet, champagne self standard doe. This girl is a wheel addict!



And because he is my lovely smooshy bum buck, here is a picture of MSR Monteith, my black self long haired buck who I love to have snuggles with


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Lovely! That PEW long hair is adorable!! What a face!! *dies of cuteness*


----------

